# New Web Site for Tracking Your Equipment Service History



## fins2thright (Nov 19, 2010)

I have started a new, free service on the web for tracking the service history, maintenance, parts, and fuel history for your tractors, trucks and other equipment. The site is absolutely free and I only require an e-mail address and password to let you start storing your equipment history, and I don't use the e-mail for anything but communicating with you and keeping your information safe. 

If you're like me, you're probably tracking your equipment in spreadsheets or in paper files. This site lets you put the information in a safe place where you can get to it from any web browser. 

I started the site because I wanted a way to track my own farm equipment. I want to expand the site to meet the needs of all kinds of equipment owners, so your ideas on how to improve it are welcome. Please check it out at My Equipment Tracker - Keeping you running strong. and let me know what you think.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Fins! An awesome idea that deserves to be made a sticky! I'm all over it! I'll be the first from this site, to join up!


----------



## fins2thright (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank for the support. I really want to make this web site useful and I am all for taking suggestions on how to improve it. I am thinking of providing maintenance schedules, alerts when you need to do maintenance, etc. Try out the site and let me know what you think.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fins, I was just wondering how your online maintenance project was going? I'm really surprised we haven't had more hits on this.


----------



## fins2thright (Nov 19, 2010)

*Just Checking In*

Yeah, I am a little disappointed in the uptake on the site also. I haven't given up on the idea, but I would love some feedback from folks who have looked at the website on how we might make the site, or just the idea, more useful.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it's a fabulous idea. I just haven't been running my tractor that much, but I like the idea of you giving a heads up for maintenance and what not. These things take time, and you just need to be patient. I was listening on NPR about Ebay when it started up, and how laughable it was, that the site owner was helping people list things on his site, to what is is now! Hang in there!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks like this web address is for sale.......I guess they could not make a go of it with this site.... This thread probably don't need to be pinned to the top anymore unless someone wanst to shell out over 2 grand for the website and get it up and running....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Money poorly spent I'd say.... I've never had any need for a tracking program. I keep all my maintenance records on an Excell spreadsheet and all the hard copies of any parts and / or dealer repairs with the appropriate manuals. Very easy and very accurate. If I sell a piece of equipment, the manuals and records go with it. I always find it interesting that older units (and even newer ones) have no maintenance records or owners manuals or shop manuals included. Like they become unobtanium for some reason. I also find that with documentation, when I sell used equipment that increases the asking price and commands a better return because the buyer has a had copy record and the correct manuals.

I ask and receive top dollar for what I sell and it's never an issue either.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Consumerfocused said:


> *Did you purchase Deere repair services for a Deere tractor or other Deere agricultural products sometime since 2018?*
> Agricultural machinery manufacturer John Deere may be illegally restricting the ability of farmers and other purchasers of Deere brand agricultural equipment to repair their products by forcing them to use John Deere service centers and technicians.
> 
> Submit here for a free case review: John Deere Right to Repair Class Action Lawsuit Investigation



Bill...............This guy needs to go.......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Why? He's done nothing wrong that I can see, other than voice an opinion (like you and I do). Speaking as a poster and not an administrator, I believe you are overstepping your bounds.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Why? He's done nothing wrong that I can see, other than voice an opinion (like you and I do). Speaking as a poster and not an administrator, I believe you are overstepping your bounds.



If you will notice, this is his reply to several posts......Seems to me like he is doing nothing more then spaming this site with information about this lawsuit for some reason....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Ain't been around since..


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Ain't been around since..



Go figure........Like I said, I see no problem with someone trying to inform folks on here of things but when everyone of their posts are the same thing, I see that as spaming the forum.....


----------

